# Can Christmas moss be a floating moss?



## Schoolofdisabledguppies (Jun 9, 2018)

I had Christmas moss for around a month, but whenever I removed the rubber bands after 2 weeks of attaching them to a rock, I can't get them to stick. Sooo, can I have Christmas moss as a floating moss? Is there a way to do it?

Thanks.


----------



## babystarz (Sep 25, 2012)

As long as the filter current isn't moving it around too much you can leave it floating, or what I like to do is tie a bunch together with thread tightly wound around the middle and tied in a knot, and then it's heavy enough to just sit on the substrate without floating. Or tie the moss to the rocks with fishing line or thread and don't remove it, the moss will eventually cover it up.


----------



## Schoolofdisabledguppies (Jun 9, 2018)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## john10001 (Jun 30, 2018)

I used fishing line to tie my flame moss to objects. I just wish I had done it before I put the objects (that were too big to them remove without upsetting things) in the aquarium. It is very difficult to do inside an aquarium much better to do outside as I discovered.

Some of the moss I didn't use anything I just rested objects against it eg filter tubing for a couple of weeks until it stuck to the e.g. driftwood and the tubing could be placed elsewhere after the moss had become attached.


----------



## blackdrako3000 (Nov 10, 2017)

A better way to do it would be to use Seachem Flourish Glue. If you do not have a strong water flow, it works very well. After a while, the plant will use up the glue, but it will stay. I used it to attach Weeping Moss to my driftwood and it worked wonders. There were no lines to come loose and get caught on the livestock or filter. The moss can be easily picked up, moved, or propagated. It is large enough that it stays put with moderate water flow.


----------



## SquigglyThing (Oct 15, 2017)

Using Christmas moss, I have found it roots best to seashells or dead coral. I have never gotten it to root to anything else - not driftwood, not rocks, not petrified wood, and not sand. It has sort of rooted to gravel, but it takes a long time of being held down.


----------

